# DIY Termite Control - I will try to answer all termite control questions



## mifangr (Feb 7, 2021)

Termite baiting is a good idea which can eliminate the termites around the house. However, the existing baiting devices are slow and not effective enough, for example the baiting devices are too small for termites to find by random foraging.

There is a new DIY termite baiting method which is quick and effective. I can also answer termite control questions here.


----------



## Doboy (Dec 5, 2018)

31 days ago,,,,?

*"There is a new DIY termite baiting method which is quick and effective."*

Well, I'll bite,,,, What is the 'NEW' method!? (Hopefully, this isn't a commercial con. ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Dec 5, 2018)

2 posts & he's GONE!? Oh Well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

